# Fixing a Thetford Cassette Toilet



## 107493

I've just bought a Talbot Express ('91) and have realised the toilet is broken. Having not used a porta potti before I'm not sure of the right terminology. Basically I tried using the flush (works fine) then opened the 'flap' which then didn't close - hence leaving the tank open. So I pulled it closed as best as I could with my hands but because It is obviously not closing completely I now can't take the waste tank out as the swtich isn't straight. 

What will I need to fix - the hand to open the switch in the toilet? The switch on the waste tank?

Is this a big job and in the mean time how can I straighten up the swtich to get the waste tank out?

Thanks

Added:

I think it must be a C4 thetford toilet.

After searching the net I can only assume it is a problem with either the blade opener (which I see you can get for under a fiver) or the valve on the toilet itself that you turn to open the blade. If that is broken am I going to need to buy a whole new toilet?


----------



## tokkalosh

Congratulations on your acquisition and welcome to MHF.

Surprised your question has not been answered yet, I'm sure there will be someone along soon who can help you.

Happy travelling.


----------



## 1happy

Hi Rightz.
Welcome to MHF.
I Think when you say Porta Potti & Thetford C4 you mean C4 Cassette Toilet which is different to Porta potti .
I say this only because it will spoil your "googling" search if using the two terms together!
Does it look like this http://www.thetford-europe.com/web/show/id=99622/langid=42
*If so this should help* http://www.thetford-europe.com/web/show/id=82106/langid=42

And this http://www.thetford-europe.com/web/show/id=51498/langid=42
Failing the above
Try your favourite accessories shop & they should have a thetford catalogue with Diagrams & advice.
It is highly unlikely that you need a new loo!
Worst case scenario a new Cassette which are costly but please ensure your dealer is helpful not just trying for a sale.
If you still have trouble PM me & I will try & help you some more.
Regards Catherine


----------



## 107493

Thanks for your reply. I'm finding this forum very helpful.

I did look around that site but never found those guides! I still think I have a C4 toilet but the cassette is white not grey like all of the models. The grey model features what looks like a slipping blade that you can pull back. 

However my white cassette has a severate knob on the cassette that is operated by the mechanism above when you turn it on the toilet. 

Also my current problem is the knob isn't turning back therefore I can't get the cassette out to fix it as it catches on something attached to the van. Seen as the hand valve doesn't seem to turning the 'blade knob' I can't think how to get to it otherwise???

Emma


----------



## sergeant

Hi Rightz, By the sound of it your problem is the seal is wrinkled & the flap is not sliding under the seal but trying to squash it. Common problem. To fix you need disposable gloves, push the blade down gently whilst turning the knob or slide a hook under the seal & pull it upwards whilst turning the knob. Once you have closed it remove cassette, remove 8 x no1 Philips head screws around the seal retainer,lift off retainer & the seal will then lift off. Turn upside down & you will probaly find it is wrinkled underneath. If so throw away & buy new one Thetford part no 16175 roughly £9. When fitting new look carefully & you will see on one side a thin raised ridge running around the seal with 2 gaps 180 degrees apart. This face goes uppermost with the gaps at the ends of the cassette. when fitting spray with silicone spray or Thetford toilet maintenance spray & this should cure your problem. If this is not the fault then the likely fault is the drive dog on the end of the knob shaft. On the old models like yours the retaining screw can come loose & the shaft twists in the drive dog instead of turning it, God luck, Steve


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Emma

Just had a thought. This is so commonplace that no-one might have remembered to mentioned it, and if you are completely new to all this you may not know.

There is a little lever thingy (probably yellow on yours) just under the handle of the cassette when you go to pull it out. You have to press this lever to release the cassette or it won't slide out.

The more recent ones have changed and you have to lift the lever, but same idea.

Oh, and welcome to the club.

Zebedee


----------



## 107493

Many thanks for all your responses and sorry for the delay in replying (only just got subscription - couldnt post more before).

I think we've determined the problem is either the blade seal - or the drive dog. Neither of which I can get to as the holding tank is stuck (and yes I've found the spring lock thingy - although good thinking.

As with the case of removing the tank I wrote to Talbot. Their response (after a week) was:


Unfortunately there is no 'trick' to straightening the switch to allow you to remove the holding tank, it's just one of those awkward jobs that require perseverance and good fortune. 

Helpful! Guess I'm going to have to pay the experts to try and get it out before I even start to think about trying to fix it! 

Moral of the story - check absolutely everything when buying a motorhome!


----------



## cokelite

*thelford toilet*

Hi can anyone help me please I have a Talbot highway man 1990 
I'm trying to get the toilet out of the bathroom coz I have a lot of damp in there, I just can't get the toilet out to get to the damp wall behind the toilet, please can anyone help me
Thanks everyone :?


----------



## listerdiesel

If it is a Thetford, it will be hung on a steel plate at the back of the toilet, and there is usually a cover plate over the back that holds it all in place, although its own weight is normally enough.

If it is a manual flush then just uncover the rear and sides if anything there and lift straight up.

Probably worth taking the cassette out and draining the flush tank if you have one.

Peter


----------

